# Routing one side of a desktop without rounding the corner



## Variable (Dec 4, 2018)

I've had trouble Googling for tips on this.

I'm trying to route an edge on a desktop - I'm wanting a 1/8" or 3/16" round over around all of the edges, except the edge you'd rest your wrists on - I ordered a "toenail" profile bit for that. I think the thing to do is route the round over first, and then the toenail on the front edge, straight off the ends, without rounding the corner to the end grain.

I think I could probably do this fine "freehand," but I'm wondering of people recommend using a ruler-like guide or something to help guide the bit straight off the end, or lining up another piece of wood to guide the bearing. I'm not sure if routing across that joint would be a good idea.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

what free-hand router skills do you have ?
as an accomplished woodworker, I would probably
do it just as you described.
then come back with hand tools; files, sandpaper, etc.
to make an eye appealing transition on the corners.
looking forward to seeing photos of your finished project.
PRACTICE on scrap wood first - before moving to the point of no return.
practice on a board with the grain the same as the desk.
so you will be familiar with any potential tear-out issues
when you do the corners.
.

.


----------



## Variable (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh I will definitely be practicing on some scrap.

I'm generally handy and coordinated, but I just got the router, so I won't claim to have any freehand skills with it.

I guess I'll try out freehand on some scrap and just see if it turns out well enough.

Thanks.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

this $5 router table with a fence clamped on will do what you need :grin:
free hand routing with a bearing router bit will leave waves on straight boards, by nature of the wood grain
using a router table with a fence is the way to go

https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/low-router-table-circle-jig-47925/


----------

